# Audio stripper



## Sneakers (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a video clip, and I want to strip the audio from it, but I don't know of a good program to use. I was wondering if anyone knew of a good one, saving me the hassle of installing/uninstalling all these programs to find one that works right. 

Thanks.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Jan 4, 2010)

Sneakers said:


> I have a video clip, and I want to strip the audio from it, but I don't know of a good program to use. I was wondering if anyone knew of a good one, saving me the hassle of installing/uninstalling all these programs to find one that works right.
> 
> Thanks.


What format is the video and what OS?


----------



## Runefox (Jan 4, 2010)

SUPER will do it, but you might need to play with it a bit if you're unfamiliar - The interface isn't entirely friendly. Also, the download link is way at the bottom of the page.


----------



## ilobmirt (Jan 4, 2010)

VLC can stream the file to a new file of an audio format.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 4, 2010)

Same happened to me. Admittedly, the only reason I clicked this was because I thought it was about strippers D:


----------



## Sneakers (Jan 6, 2010)

fwLogCGI said:


> What format is the video and what OS?



Currently avi format....and I have XP.



Hottigress said:


> Same happened to me. Admittedly, the only reason I clicked this was because I thought it was about strippers D:



Sorry...wasn't even thinking that way when I posted the thread. So I didn't think about the confusion it could cause. Reading it now, I could see how it could be misleading  My error.



ilobmirt said:


> VLC can stream the file to a new file of an audio format.



I'll download it and try it...media player right?
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

Also, is it hard/easy to do? Do you know how to do it, or does it tell you how to do it? I'm used to getting programs, and it telling you absolute zero on it, and having to spend hours on it tinkering with it to see if you get results, to find out it doesn't do what you want, and so you get another program, and the process repeats itself. 

I hate computers sometimes...or the programs at least. 

Thanks



Runefox said:


> SUPER will do it, but you might need to play with it a bit if you're unfamiliar - The interface isn't entirely friendly. Also, the download link is way at the bottom of the page.



Thanks...i'll try it 2nd. Thanks for the link and the help.

Sorry for all the replies. I don't know how to quote everyone and make it all one post, rather then 4 separate posts.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 6, 2010)

OT: You can hit the plus-quote button to tag the posts you want to reply to, then hit "Post Reply."  (The catch is, it only quotes up to three posts per reply.)  Alternately, you can right-click on the Quote button, open it in a new window, and copy and paste everything together into a single reply.

I merged your posts for convenience.  Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Sneakers (Jan 6, 2010)

Runefox said:


> SUPER will do it, but you might need to play with it a bit if you're unfamiliar - The interface isn't entirely friendly. Also, the download link is way at the bottom of the page.



Oh yeah, I tried that link, and clicked on the link at the bottom, but for the love of goddess, I could not find any download link whatsoever, just almost the same page as the first page. I have been on many sites like that, a long page, with an ad at the top and bottom, all this decription text about the program, and how it does this and that, but you can't find the bloody link to save your life.  

I searched for some time before giving up and doing a google search, and found it hosted on another site, that had the other versions as well...for a second, I thought I was going to end up going in circles again, but found the download link and got the program, and got it to work, and figured it out...had to use the .mov version, cause something about Directshow source something cause causing problems, that it wouldn't convert it, so I used the .mov rather then the .avi and it worked with ease.

Thank you, and to everyone else for your help. 



ArielMT said:


> OT: You can hit the plus-quote button to tag the posts you want to reply to, then hit "Post Reply."  (The catch is, it only quotes up to three posts per reply.)  Alternately, you can right-click on the Quote button, open it in a new window, and copy and paste everything together into a single reply.
> 
> I merged your posts for convenience.  Hope you don't mind.



Oh...never noticed that little plus sign...I would have guessed it was something else personally.  I also never thought about right clicking either, and am surprised I didn't think of it....copying the quotes over onto one reply. 

And shoot, I don't mind, glad you did so.


----------



## RailRide (Jan 6, 2010)

Sneakers said:


> Oh yeah, I tried that link, and clicked on the link at the bottom, but for the love of goddess, I could not find any download link whatsoever, just almost the same page as the first page. I have been on many sites like that, a long page, with an ad at the top and bottom, all this decription text about the program, and how it does this and that, but you can't find the bloody link to save your life.



Yes, E-RightSoft makes you jump through a few hoops to get the actual download link. From the intro page, they make you page through two more "look at all our program can do" pages before presenting you with a text link at the bottom of the third page. Try this link. Scroll down to the bottom of the screen, and click the link that says * Download SUPER Â© setup file*, beneath the ads for AVS and Prism video converters.

Now, for actually working with this program, since I use it frequently:

--The newest version may default to a "_Join Format-Identical Files_" mode. Just click the unmarked radio button next to the drop-down box to get to the video-conversion mode.

--By default, SuperÂ© places output files in a folder within it's Program Files folder. You can change this by either right-clicking on the program window, or clicking the "M" (menu) button in the title bar, and selecting _"Output File Saving Management"_, allowing you to pick the location where it deposits converted files. This will be remembered from session to session.

--Now to extract that audio. Click the dropdown box under "Select the Output Container" and select *MP3 (Audio Only)*. The video options will automatically disable themselves, and what will be left should be pretty straightforward. Pick your sampling rate, channels (stereo/mono) and bitrate. Below that box is another one showing a summary of what you're going to do.

--With an Explorer window displaying the file in question, highlight it, switch back to the SUPERÂ© window, (it should now stay on top so you can drag/drop the file from Explorer) and drag your file from Explorer to the empty box under "Drop a valid multimedia file here", hit "Encode (active files)" and sit back while SuperÂ© works.

--When you're done, you'll notice that SuperÂ© doesn't modify the original filename, it just sticks the new file extension on the end. "VIDEO.AVI" will be converted to "VIDEO.AVI.MP3", so just rename the file and you're done.

Some additional tidbits:

--You can save your particular custom settings from the menu. Use "Export (save) a SUPERÂ© settings profile". This will be invaluable should you find yourself using this program for pushing out different formats of video files. You can then load the customized settings from "Import (Load) a SuperÂ© setttings profile".

--The installer also places a bunch of new codecs in your system. You might find yourself able to play oddball video files you couldn't before.

--You can analyze video and audio files by dragging them to the conversion box and double-clicking the file. This will launch an analyzer that can tell you all you ever wanted to know about the audio/video (and probably then some). This function is how I discovered why the videos produced by my digital camera were choking my portable media device--they were recorded at an insane bitrate (15 megabits/second).

---PCJ


----------



## Sneakers (Jan 7, 2010)

RailRide said:


> Yes, E-RightSoft makes you jump through a few hoops to get the actual download link. From the intro page, they make you page through two more "look at all our program can do" pages before presenting you with a text link at the bottom of the third page. Try this link. Scroll down to the bottom of the screen, and click the link that says * Download SUPER Â© setup file*, beneath the ads for AVS and Prism video converters.
> 
> Now, for actually working with this program, since I use it frequently:
> 
> ...



Yeah, it was annoying to search for it....the links are hard to find. I think I have the January 2nd/2010 version. It was overwhelming to look at when it loaded up...no clue what to do, but thanks for the help. I got it to work, but had to use a .mov file....the .avi one wouldn't work....something about the Directshow device...or something like that. I didn't know what it was talking about, so I happened to have a 2nd version of the same file I converted with AVS' video converter.


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 7, 2010)

Download YouTube Downloader 
(Link Found on Google) (Search Youtube download biennesoft)

Follow the onscreen buttons to select convert to MP3 format. Simple!


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

oooooooooh yeah take that sound off niiiiiiiiice and slow oh like that


----------



## Sneakers (Jan 7, 2010)

jayhusky said:


> Download YouTube Downloader
> (Link Found on Google) (Search Youtube download biennesoft)
> 
> Follow the onscreen buttons to select convert to MP3 format. Simple!



YouTube Downloader eh? I know I mighting be aiming for the obvious, but does it download video and audio from YouTube videos? I don't need that, in fact I have a good program that does that already. VideoGet. No, this video is video I had taken. I just wanted the try to get the sound from it. 




The Drunken Ace said:


> oooooooooh yeah take that sound off niiiiiiiiice and slow oh like that



Heh...that....that there, just made my day


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 8, 2010)

I know it downloads from YouTube but it also allows conversion between file formats.
Failing that you can always use media-convert.com


----------



## RipperFang (Jan 13, 2010)

AOA Audio Extractor works wonders, try that out, I just download youtube videos and then rip the audio right off of them. it's that easy.


----------



## ale (Jan 14, 2010)

You might try winff.  It's a frontend to ffmpeg and does wonders for stripping out audio.  http://winff.org/html_new/ 

The interface is pretty easy to use with clear buttons.   In the case of avi one only need drag and drop the file or add it with the button to the list and then select 2 options.

1. select conversion type. You're looking for audio.
2. under device preset select what you want for the audio type. 
3. output folder is default ~username/mydocuments
4. Click Convert

I use this with all my conversion needs.


----------

